# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الرياضة >  >  نهائي كاس امير قطر

## عدنان و لينا

*انتهاء قبل قليل نهائي كاس امير قطر*

*بفوز ام صلال على الغرافة بركلات الترجيح*

*بعدما انتهاء الاشواط الاساسية والاضافية*

*بنتيجة 2-2 سجل الاهـــــــــــــــــــــــداف*

*(15)مصطفى عبدي(مدافع)الغرافة*

*(30)ماوروموريتو(وسط)ام صلال*

*(50)ماوروموريتو(وسط)ام صلال*

*(58)يونس محمود(مهاجم)الغرافة*

*لاعبين الغرافة اهدرو ركلاتي ترجيح*

*احمد مادوني(الغرافة)*


*سعد الشمري(الغرافة)*

*الف مبروووووووك لأم صلال*

*هااااااااااااردلك للغرافة*

----------

